# Partage de photos et MP3 entre MAC et PC via un NAS



## gybeset (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je suis passé sous MAC il y a un an et je souhaiterais désormais partager mes photos et MP3 avec le PC sous Windows de mon amie.
Ayant chacun notre APN, notre ordi, notre baladeur, je voudrais mettre en place une solution permettant de gérer les photos et MP3 sans doublons.
J'ai pensé à la solution NAS mais après avoir écumé les forums, j'ai cru comprendre que la gestion des photos était quelque peu périlleuse, surtout si l'un gère avec Windows et l'autre avec Iphoto.
Pour les MP3, cela semble un peu plus simple avec la gestion de bibli déportée ou alors avec le partage d'Itunes

Si cela devait fonctionner avec un NAS, est ce que les performances de transfert via une box seraient diminuées?
Quel NAS me conseillez ?

Ou alors pour répondre à ma demande, ne vaut-il mieux pas gérer en manuel, ce qui prend plus de temps, via un DD Externe ?

Merci pour vos conseils


----------

